# Microbes live wallpaper



## tyloud78 (Jul 3, 2011)

Anyone have aworking microbes live wallpaper? I'm currently runningDT's 2.2 rom. Haven't found an apk that's compatible.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

this one is from pete's bugless beast. works fine http://www.multiupload.com/QTJWEXE2S4


----------



## tyloud78 (Jul 3, 2011)

razorloves said:


> this one is from pete's bugless beast. works fine http://www.multiupload.com/QTJWEXE2S4


Thanks, but still won't load when I try to set it. Not sure why this is the only live wallpaper giving me issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wowthatisrandom (Jul 24, 2011)

its because ur missing the lib

http://skyraider.us/bamf/Microbes4.03.zip

flash that and it will work


----------



## tyloud78 (Jul 3, 2011)

wowthatisrandom said:


> its because ur missing the lib
> 
> http://skyraider.us/bamf/Microbes4.03.zip
> 
> flash that and it will work


Worked like a champ! Thanks so much.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

